
Fast and maintainable patterns for fetching from a database - pspeter3
https://sophiebits.com/2020/01/01/fast-maintainable-db-patterns.html
======
rladd
Am I missing something or wouldn't this be much (much) more efficient to do in
SQL with a single parameterized query?

~~~
cafard
If you are, so am I.

From the description "like to render a summary of published posts, with the
post title, author, number of times it’s been viewed, and a fun fact about
that view count number" I don't even see why you'd need a parameter.

~~~
lunias
Just gotta rethink the architecture so that it scales: this sounds like at
least 3 separate APIs w/ at least 3 separate DBs should be stood up. This is
of course because if the post-title service goes down then the customers can
still access post-authors and post-data from their respective services.

/sarcasm

